# Your fav trick...



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Nothing really impressive, relatively new to the park, but bs 180 indy off small kickers. For some reason I think its easier to do a bs 180 than a fs. I think it's because when you spin bs you're forced to look over or tail end shoulder, which helps with the spin, as opposed to spinning fs which I keep my head facing down the mountain. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

All I know is that BS 180's look alot nicer..... FS is alot easier for me though since I can spot the landing


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Definitely nose(?) grab. Grabbing heelside up by the nose tip with front hand.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I've always like HUGE methods and truckdrivers. Easy, but if done correctly look awesome.

I also really like pulling 5's.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

(1) F/s 360, tail grab (esp when all boned-out at 180 point)

(2) f/s 270 to f/s railslide, then b/s 270 out, landing switch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I may be old school but any method air done right looks really cool in my book. Other than that indy grabs and extended tail grabs are really nice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

360 is really cool and I also like shifties


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

alaric said:


> I've always like HUGE methods and truckdrivers. Easy, but if done correctly look awesome.
> 
> I also really like pulling 5's.


may be a dumb question but what is a truck driver? lol

Also Sh!t at the person who is 270 front board 270 out.....


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> Also Sh!t at the person who is 270 front board 270 out.....


Dat was me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats some crazy shit... I have problems stayin on rails when I spin into them.. Always slide out one way or the other.. Luck when I can actually do like a 25 footer


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> Thats some crazy shit... I have problems stayin on rails when I spin into them.. Always slide out one way or the other.. Luck when I can actually do like a 25 footer


Frontside 360 ollies and b/s lipslides are among my favorite skateboard tricks. Hence, I do them a lot. If you can do a given trick well on a skateboard, it often lends itself to snowboarding. Everyone has a few tricks that can do abnornally well…these just happen to be a few of mine. *shrugs*


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Making it down without falling :dunno: ...


Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Dayum... Headinahole.. Thats some crazy ass moves!

I was never that good at skateboarding.. I was actually a roller blader
Dont be hatin:cheeky4:

Coulda got sponsored and my friend is now semi-pro but snowboardin is really were its at.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> may be a dumb question but what is a truck driver? lol
> 
> Also Sh!t at the person who is 270 front board 270 out.....


Lol I actually think its a skier trick, maybe it has a diff name for boarding, but its when you bone your back leg, then grab the front of your board with both hands. its nice


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

1. f/s 180 50/50 to b/s boardslide landing regular

2. f/s 270 b/s boardslide 270 out landing regular


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Bunkermonkey08 said:


> 2. f/s 270 b/s boardslide 270 out landing regular


Ok, you lost me on on that one. A F/S 270 will always land you in a f/s boardslide, and a b/s 270 will alway land you in a b/s boardslide...


Another super rad trick that I hardly ever see people do: 180 f/s alley-opp to switch 50/50. Doing it to switch tail press is super gnarly (I've never even tried it). Note this really only works when you approach a rail/box/etc from the SIDE. If you go straight-on to something, yur making this much, much easier.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

I think hes trying to say hes spinning on the rail... Not sure though....

I think we should get some videos up of eachother


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

sedition said:


> Ok, you lost me on on that one. A F/S 270 will always land you in a f/s boardslide, and a b/s 270 will alway land you in a b/s boardslide...
> 
> 
> Another super rad trick that I hardly ever see people do: 180 f/s alley-opp to switch 50/50. Doing it to switch tail press is super gnarly (I've never even tried it). Note this really only works when you approach a rail/box/etc from the SIDE. If you go straight-on to something, yur making this much, much easier.



I'll get a few videos of one of my friends. He does that shit constantly. He's gotten 270 alley-oops too


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

alaric said:


> I'll get a few videos of one of my friends. He does that shit constantly. He's gotten 270 alley-oops too


Super insane trick, esp on skateboards (cuase it ain't attached to your feet). I think it is one of the few things that has not yet been done down rails...hard enough on a bench.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

What are thsee alley oops?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> What are thsee alley oops?


When you travel in one direction, but rotate in the opposite. 

Watch this video. YouTube - alley oop backside air

Dude is traveling through the air to the RIGHT, but he is turning his body to the LEFT. 

The trick I was talking about is like this:


. |
. |
x |
X |



You are the X's. The line a box/rail/jib/etc. You are regular foot rider, so you are coming up to the rail frontside. You do a f/s 180 (turning to the left), but you TRAVEL to the RIGHT, and land in a switch 50/50 on the edge of the rail. Hence, an "alley opp to switch 50/50."


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Kinda like lipslides? cant find any grind related ones on youtube...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> Kinda like lipslides? cant find any grind related ones on youtube...


Naw, not like a lipslide. You can do an ally-oop air (ollie) on flat ground. you don't need a jib, ramp, etc to do one. It is just way to get INTO other tricks the same way a 180, 270, etc. is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

grr im so confused! Go snowboarding today and get me a video!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> grr im so confused! Go snowboarding today and get me a video!



Ok. Your standing, in your living room, strapped into you board. Parallel to your toeside edge is the coffee table. Behind you, parallel to your heelside edge, is the sofa. You are directlly between the two. 

S Y T
O O A
F U B
A _ L
__ E


Now, if you were to do a f/s 180, three things could happen.

(1) Do a frontside 180, and land *on* the sofa. To do this, you would be traveling the *same* direction you are turning.

(2) do a frontside 180, and land back in the exact same spot you were just in. Here, you would just be turnng. You would *not* be traveling to the left or right.

(3) do a frontside 180, and land *on* the coffee table. Here, you and the board would *turning* to the left, but you would *traveling* to the right. This is an alley-opp air (ollie).


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

This is if your goofie right? Cuz I ride reg and w/e I do 180 5050 I would be doin this


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> This is if your goofie right? Cuz I ride reg and w/e I do 180 5050 I would be doin this


Nope, this is if you are regular. A normal 180 to 50/50 would be onto the sofa. An alley-opp to 50/50, IF YOU DO A F/S 180, would be onto the table. If you did a B/S 180 onto the table, it would be a normal 180 to 50/50. if you did a BS 180 ONTO THE SOFA, then it would be a b/s alley-opp to 50/50


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Coming up to a rail if ur reg wold u be heel side or toeside?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> Coming up to a rail if ur reg wold u be heel side or toeside?



Dude, I drew two pics already. You approach the rail front side (you are on your toe edge). You do a f/s 180, turning the board and your body to the LEFT. You are turning AWAY from the rail at this point. However, while in the air, you TRAVELING to the right, and towards the rail...

(I'm not explaining this a 5th time. Maybe someone else can do it better than I can)


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Sedition has made it VERY clear, I'm going to give it a shot, but I'll probably just repeat sedition.

Ok. Youre a regular rider. To your right is a rail. You jump and spin onto that rail to the right, but turn your front shoulder to the left, spinning the opposite way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

I get it now sedation thanks so much! lol really sorry for the hassle.... 

Hmm those would look awesome with 270 frontside.. I hate 5050 coming from the side of the rail...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> I get it now sedation thanks so much! lol really sorry for the hassle....
> 
> Hmm those would look awesome with 270 frontside.. I hate 5050 coming from the side of the rail...


270 would bring you into a f/s boardslide, which is also a sick trick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

yep got that but with this alley oop may just be cab 270 from there I really am bad with the names.. It would be sweeter then just spinning into the rail


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> yep got that but with this alley oop may just be cab 270 from there I really am bad with the names.. It would be sweeter then just spinning into the rail


You can Alley Oop any arial trick. 180, 360, 540, 720, nollie, cab, etc. all you have to do is just TRAVEL the opposite direction from your SPIN.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

B1 method 


lovely stuff


----------

